# Perlino vs Cremello vs Smoky Cream



## LadyAbby (Oct 12, 2016)

Can't figure out what color my new mare is! Her registration papers say Smoky Cream, but various vet papers and other things say Perlino and Cremello. Anyone with experience telling these apart? 

https://scontent-yyz1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=4982c0fb424d4d1cb0ea40f9a7582ec9&oe=58AD737F

https://scontent-yyz1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...564_1230965433592263_747838973135965942_o.jpg

Her as a foal: 
http://www.rosendaleacres.com/RosenCremeBrulle1c.jpg

http://www.rosendaleacres.com/Cremeface1a.jpg


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

What colour are her parents?


----------



## LadyAbby (Oct 12, 2016)

Her father is buckskin, her mother is a grey (no idea what color before she greyed out).


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would be tempted to say smoky cream as well, though that and perlino can come pretty close in shades. I would rule out cremello though. IMO she has too much "yellow", especially as a foal, which are more often white or off white with a touch of creamy tones.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Only way to know for certain is to pull hairs and test for red factor and agouti. When it comes to smoky cream, it can look exactly like a cremello or a perlino. If a color test comes back with at least one black (Ee or EE) and at least one agouti (Aa or AA), then you have a perlino. If the color test comes back with at least one black (EE or Ee) and no agouti (aa), then you have a smoky cream. If the test comes back that there is only red (ee), then you have a cremello. Most cremellos aren't so dark/yellow at birth but there are always rule breakers LOL


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

SunnyDraco said:


> Only way to know for certain is to pull hairs and test for red factor and agouti. When it comes to smoky cream, it can look exactly like a cremello or a perlino. If a color test comes back with at least one black (Ee or EE) and at least one agouti (Aa or AA), then you have a perlino. If the color test comes back with at least one black (EE or Ee) and no agouti (aa), then you have a smoky cream. If the test comes back that there is only red (ee), then you have a cremello. Most cremellos aren't so dark/yellow at birth but there are always rule breakers LOL


Good info, didn't know that.


----------



## LadyAbby (Oct 12, 2016)

Any idea how much that cost and where I can get such a test done?


----------



## LadyAbby (Oct 12, 2016)

lilruffian said:


> I would be tempted to say smoky cream as well, though that and perlino can come pretty close in shades. I would rule out cremello though. IMO she has too much "yellow", especially as a foal, which are more often white or off white with a touch of creamy tones.


Wouldn't she have a darker mane and tail if she was Perlino?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

There are a couple sites

https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/coatcolorhorse.php

Yes, perlino would have darker points the other colors as it's bay based (black restricted to points) BUT those double dilutes are sooo faded out it can be really hard to tell. We can guess but it would really just be a guess. I've seen some that are more obvious, but a lot are not.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

LadyAbby said:


> Any idea how much that cost and where I can get such a test done?


To test red factor and agouti, it costs $40 (that is the package deal which saves $10 since it would be $25 per test if done separately)

Animal Genetics and UC Davis labs are the most frequently used labs for equine genetic testing

I should also add, for the testing, you pull hairs with roots attached and mail them into the lab. They then test the hairs and give you the results


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she looks to have some white coronets, so w/o any test I would call her the smoky color. She is an interesting shade.


----------

